

Google Recruiter Mike Junge on Startups, the Biggest Mistake Job Applicants Make - coolrhymes
http://www.pehub.com/130171/google-recruiter-mike-junge-on-startups-the-biggest-mistake-job-applicants-make-and-why-it-pays-to-be-nice/

======
russell
He uses lots of words to say dont badmouth past employers, be on time, be
confident, and be friendly.

